# clown fish



## bndrinkin (Mar 20, 2008)

i put in to ocellaris clown fish in my tank. the lfs says i can not do anymore in my tank because they would fight. the 2 i put in are nano's. tank is 37 gal. i was wanting to add 2 more. what do you guys think


----------



## Pasfur (Mar 29, 2008)

You can generally add clowns in groups, so long as they are introduced at the same time. The majority of hobbyists would suggest that you not add any more to this setup. I agree with the LFS. But it is certainly not an exact science.


----------



## gymnothorax (Sep 20, 2007)

ocellaris clowns are much more likely to coexist in small groups than just about any other clown, more often than not b/c they are captive raised and are generally not as territorial as their wildcaught relatives. I would still be cautious adding more clowns, but i think you should be fine.


----------



## bndrinkin (Mar 20, 2008)

so add 2 more or not?

i was thinkin about adding 2 black and white, and having my 2 orange and white.

the 2 i have now are nano


----------

